# R-100 We are ready !!!! And trailer is here !!!



## Adams Family (Feb 23, 2016)

Lanes are cut , yardage pine are in place ,trailer is here , and weather is looking good . Hope to have a big crowd Fri. 4th , Sat. 5th, and Sun 6 . We are shooting fri . 3-7 . This should help smooth this out . Please bring the whole family and remember for those none shooters the outlet malls are less than 5 miles away .


----------



## EthanJ (Feb 23, 2016)

Can't wait!


----------



## calboi (Feb 23, 2016)

hmmm


----------



## GOLDTIPSLINGER (Feb 23, 2016)

Can't wait it's my first R100 shoot. I am pumped!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm planning on shooting as much as I can Saturday.


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 25, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## GaHunterJones (Feb 25, 2016)

This should be an awesome shoot, this will be my first R100 and I have herd they can get crowded but I think opening on Friday should help. The guys that run banks county always put on a good shoot! can't wait


----------



## calboi (Feb 26, 2016)

whats the best hotel to stay at for this ???


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 26, 2016)

Comfort suites - 706-336-0000 and Fairfield Inn & Suites - 706-336-0066 .... I think those are the best ... But there are others, the list is on R100.org.  Don't forget to pre-register for the shoot to save some money on registration!!


----------



## calboi (Feb 27, 2016)

if we pre-register and cant make can a refund be given??


----------



## Adams Family (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes


----------



## brownitisdown (Feb 29, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## sallen461 (Feb 29, 2016)

What's the max for youth?


----------



## MrsBuckBomber (Feb 29, 2016)

The Stricklands have been waiting for this for 5 years now!!! Can't wait any longer! See everyone there!


----------



## calboi (Mar 2, 2016)

is this a casual style shot or what


----------



## MrsBuckBomber (Mar 2, 2016)

*Mud?*

Is there any need for mud boots?


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 2, 2016)

Not like the last asa shot . But there are a little wet spots . But boots would be smart .


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 2, 2016)

Casual


----------



## rockbrancharcher (Mar 2, 2016)

im coming with about 15. is that to many to a stake???? lol...


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 3, 2016)

No if you can sit on each of your shoulders and shoot at the same time . Just joking bobby . Looking forward to see you .


----------



## Finch (Mar 3, 2016)

How about the yardage for traditional class?


----------



## calboi (Mar 3, 2016)

never been to one of these type of shoots before is it kinda like golf if u have a group behind u moving faster do you let them shot on through or what....


----------



## Adams Family (Mar 3, 2016)

Traditional yardage . 95% are under 25 yards . Some of the larger targets maybe a little farther


----------



## Fourfingers (Mar 4, 2016)

Can't wait


----------

